# DOG TF STORY | My Life as a Teenage Canine (Ebook)



## N1TR0F0X (Mar 4, 2020)

payhip.com: (eBook) My Life as a Teenage Canine

Hello fellow furry friends! I am offering my own, breathtaking ebook you may want to read! You may find an interest in it's plot. I, myself, have put together these 15 chapters for you to get lost into a furry canine fantasy! I hope that you will click this secured link to read the intro about my book and consider purchasing it to show your support! I would like to sell enough copies to produce paper-back copies. Thank you for your time and I look forward to you reading my new book!

Fur affinity members I am giving you a sneak peek of the first chapter:

Chapter 1


A loud wave of static sound and the ending of an old Billy Joel song was the first thing I hear as my crusty and tired eyes pop open from a long sleep on this bitter cold Monday morning.  I heard the ending lyrics to the song, some random sound effects, and a DJ comes on the radio.

“GOOD MORNING CHICAGO!” he shouted in a deep slow radio voice.

“Today’s high will be 29°F and the wind will stay a-blowin' in our drafty city! We are taking song requests so if you want to hear...”

At this time I hit the off button on the alarm, stretched my arms to the ceiling, yet out a lion-sized yawn, and planted my feet on the carpet of my bedroom for the first time today. I always found it tough to get out of bed. I am an insomniac, so sleep comes late for me. I usually go to bed around 2 or 3 in the morning, if I go to bed. And when 6:30am comes I only slept for a few hours, if I’m lucky. So sleeping isn’t the easiest thing for me, but neither is waking up.

I opened my creaky, wooden door and walked towards the bathroom to drain the main vein. After my morning bathroom run, I always head to the kitchen for coffee and breakfast. We stopped making pots after the Keurig came out, so I popped my favorite donut shop blend in and brewed a large cup. After adding some coffee to my cream and sugar, I grabbed the frying pan from the kitchen closet and began to prepare breakfast.

I got a bowl out from the cupboard to prepare scrambled eggs. I also opened a fresh pack of bacon to cook up with my eggs. I melted a small amount of butter in the pan so nothing would stick and began to lay the bacon strips out. They started to sizzle immediately. After whisking the eggs, they went on the pan next to the bacon.

The bacon smell traveled through the air and reached my brother’s room. Not a minute later, good ol’ Mike comes strolling out of his room, straight towards the kitchen.

Mike is 23, 5 years older than I am. He is scruffy, doesn’t shave, chain smokes on the porch, plays on his Xbox all day, and always has a flavor of the week girlfriend that he comes home from the bar with.  He also doesn’t work and collects unemployment for any excuse he can find. Also, since I wasn’t technically an adult when mom died, he had his money first, and he had it spent before I could even touch my part of it.

“I wasn’t cooking for you; I have to be at school in an hour!” I said to his morning face.

“It smelled so good though, I just couldn’t sleep through it!” He replied.

“Well after I am done with the stove, you can whip yourself up something” I said back.

“Suit yourself, just don’t ask me to cook for you next time!” He commented.

I never liked my brother. He always thinks he’s better than everyone else. Better than me, his peers, his girlfriends, and whatever family we have left. He thinks he is the king of the hill and one day I hope someone pushes him down it. Maybe someday he will straighten up and realize the way he treated everyone was wrong. Maybe then, he will be sorry.

After I finished making, eating, and cleaning up breakfast, I headed back to my room to change into my school clothes. Pajamas came off in a flash, and my favorite outfit was picked out the night before to start the new week. Just like everyone else, my favorite jeans went on one leg at a time, and I pulled my favorite light blue, white tiger T-shirt over my head and pulled it down. Socks went on, I tied my shoes, and then threw on my jacket.

My last step before leaving was to brew another cup of coffee and I was out the door. I opened the front door and walked out of our city-style townhouse. Down the steps and up the sidewalk I went.

It wasn’t bad walking to school. I always have taken the same, quick route. Passing the same stores and businesses every day. First it was always the post office, then the candy shop, next the police station, and finally I passed the Walgreens. At the Walgreens I take a left and my school isn’t more than a quarter mile further.

School was never anything special for me. I just want to get my diploma and be out. I just want to be able to say I did more than my big brother. He never finished school, never got a job, and never worked hard for anything. He was always handed everything and if you ask me, he’s just a spoiled little prick!

As the school day dragged on and I went through all 8 periods, I grew more tired and had to start fighting to stay awake. The coffee is only good until after lunch. After I get a full stomach, I become exhausted. The day becomes harder to stick out.

In 7th period, I decided to doze off. 5 minutes later I’m instantly smack dead awake when my teacher decided to come up and slap his hand on the table!

“NO SLEEPING!” He hollered.

“Damn, sorry I had 3 hours last night” I said in an exhausted voice.

Mr. Peterson went back to his desk and I forced myself to stay awake through the rest of the class

He went on about molecules and their traits for another 20 minutes and then the bell rang after his homework assignment was given.

I was heading to my last period class when someone in the hallway stopped me. It was Stephen, one of the only couple friends I have. He usually doesn’t talk much. He is definitely the softer spoken one of our little group. He usually only says something when it’s important!

“Hey Koda! How’s your day been going?” Stephen said getting my attention.

My friends call me Koda. It's short for Dakota. I’ve always liked Koda better.

“Hey Stephen, not too bad buddy, what’s up?” I replied.

“As you probably know, my birthday is coming up. My parents put together a party for me this Saturday and it would mean a lot to me if you came.” He said with big puppy eyes.

“Of course, buddy! I wouldn’t miss it for the world, you know that!” I said taking the invitation from his hands.

“Oh, and see if Mike wants to go” He said, turning away and walking to his last class.

“Oh great!” I thought to myself. “I am not going to invite Mike. He ruins everything and every event he goes to. He gets too drunk, hits on any female he can find, and always ends up throwing up where there doesn’t need to be throw up. It’s always a disaster, I will find an excuse for him and not say anything.” I continued thinking.

I don’t even know why Stephen wanted to invite him. The only reason I could think of is to have more people at his party. Stephen knows damn well he’s a spoiled little brat and wild party animal when he gets around booze. He CANNOT come to this party, and I’ll make sure of it!

The final bell of the day rang and out to my locker I ran. I put all the books away that I did not need for homework and packed my backpack and started my walk home. Nothing was bothering me more than Stephen asking me to invite Mike.

I thought more and more about the party this weekend and was considering doing what Stephen wanted and inviting him, since it was his birthday party and all. But that consideration quickly faded.

I started walking down the street towards the Walgreens on the corner.  Most of the time I walk with my head kind of down. I usually look around on the ground for any money people may have dropped, jewelry, or anything of value. I sometimes get lucky but never expect to find anything major

It was the same walk I always took, same places I always look. Since I walk the same place, and look in the same spots, ideally my chances of finding anything is greater because I practically ground patrol this area every day.

Before Walgreens, there is a small park behind it on the corner. As I was approaching the park, I noticed a small white light coming from the bottom of one of the trees by the sidewalk. Curiosity got the best of me and  wandered over to the object the light was emitting from. It seemed to grow a little brighter as I got closer to it.

Making my way up to it I could make out a crystal-like object that was creating a white-bluish light. The crystal was lying there in an open box. The box was about the size of a ring case, and the crystal was about the size of a peanut.

The crystal intrigued me. I stared for a good minute before picking it up. I knew it was no ordinary crystal, giving the fact that it is glowing. I just had no idea the power that it possessed, nor that it would change my life forever.


----------

